# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  خارج از کتاب بودن تستهای زیست 1 خیلی سبز

## *Yousef*

سلام دوستان , دو نمونه ی واضح از خارج از کتاب بودن دو تست کتاب خیلی سبز زیست 1 چاپ امسال رو دیدم که واقعاً بار فنی برای کنکور ندارن اینجور تستا! 

مورد اول این بنده که جواب یکی از تستها هست:

*بیشتر*سلولهای انسان همانند تریکودینا دارای هسته ی واجد dna هستند

اشاره ی کتاب: تریکودینا و انسان هر دو دارای هسته ی محتوی dna هستند, من جواب این تستو خب با حذف گزینه درست زدم اما اینکه انقد قشنگ یه قید به این بند کتاب اضافه کرده یکم تو ذوق می زنه!



مورد دوم  :


تریکودینا حدود 200 سال پیش بوسیله ی میکروسکوپ نوری کشف شد!

این بند کجای کتاب بوده؟ البته توی درسنامه خود خیلی سبز شاید باشه اما همونطور که گفتم کاملاً یه نکته ی خارج از کتاب هست !

----------


## farbod18

> سلام دوستان , دو نمونه ی واضح از خارج از کتاب بودن دو تست کتاب خیلی سبز زیست 1 چاپ امسال رو دیدم که واقعاً بار فنی برای کنکور ندارن اینجور تستا! 
> 
> مورد اول این بنده که جواب یکی از تستها هست:
> 
> *بیشتر*سلولهای انسان همانند تریکودینا دارای هسته ی واجد dna هستند
> 
> اشاره ی کتاب: تریکودینا و انسان هر دو دارای هسته ی محتوی dna هستند, من جواب این تستو خب با حذف گزینه درست زدم اما اینکه انقد قشنگ یه قید به این بند کتاب اضافه کرده یکم تو ذوق می زنه!
> 
> 
> ...



دوست عزیز از این حیث قید بیشتر اضافه شده که سلول های اریتروسیت هسته ندارن پس بیشتر یا اغلب سلول های بدن هسته دارن  و بعد (تا اواسط قرن بیستم زیست شناسان برای مطالعه ی سلول فقط میکروسکوپ نوری در اختیار داشتند که با ان به اکتشاف ارزشمندی نیز دست یافتند مثلا تریکودینا حدود 200 سال پیش کشف شد ) اینم جواب سوال بعدی

----------


## M.AMIN.D

> سلام دوستان , دو نمونه ی واضح از خارج از کتاب بودن دو تست کتاب خیلی سبز زیست 1 چاپ امسال رو دیدم که واقعاً بار فنی برای کنکور ندارن اینجور تستا! 
> 
> مورد اول این بنده که جواب یکی از تستها هست:
> 
> *بیشتر*سلولهای انسان همانند تریکودینا دارای هسته ی واجد dna هستند
> 
> اشاره ی کتاب: تریکودینا و انسان هر دو دارای هسته ی محتوی dna هستند, من جواب این تستو خب با حذف گزینه درست زدم اما اینکه انقد قشنگ یه قید به این بند کتاب اضافه کرده یکم تو ذوق می زنه!
> 
> 
> ...


داداش من! هر دو سوال درستن! سوال اول به خاطر سلول های گلبول قرمز(اریتروسیت ها) که هسته ندارند!(کتاب گفته انسان همانند تریکودینا داره!نگفته که همه سلول های انسان!) 
درمورد سوال دوم هم وقتی که میکروسکوپ نوری 330 سال پیش اختراع شده و تا دهه 1950 ما میکروسکوپ الکترونی نداشتیم و تریکودینا 200 سال پیش کشف شده پس این موجود به وسیله میکروسکوپ نوری کشف شده!

پ.ن:باید سطح مطالعتو از حفظ متن ارتقاء بدی و به درک مفهومی متن برسونی!موفق باشی! :Yahoo (1):

----------


## *Yousef*

> دوست عزیز از این حیث قید بیشتر اضافه شده که سلول های اریتروسیت هسته ندارن پس بیشتر یا اغلب سلول های بدن هسته دارن  و بعد (تا اواسط قرن بیستم زیست شناسان برای مطالعه ی سلول فقط میکروسکوپ نوری در اختیار داشتند که با ان به اکتشاف ارزشمندی نیز دست یافتند مثلا تریکودینا حدود 200 سال پیش کشف شد ) اینم جواب سوال بعدی



مرسی دوست من متوجه شدم.

----------


## Dayi javad

> سلام دوستان , دو نمونه ی واضح از خارج از کتاب بودن دو تست کتاب خیلی سبز زیست 1 چاپ امسال رو دیدم که واقعاً بار فنی برای کنکور ندارن اینجور تستا! 
> 
> مورد اول این بنده که جواب یکی از تستها هست:
> 
> *بیشتر*سلولهای انسان همانند تریکودینا دارای هسته ی واجد dna هستند
> 
> اشاره ی کتاب: تریکودینا و انسان هر دو دارای هسته ی محتوی dna هستند, من جواب این تستو خب با حذف گزینه درست زدم اما اینکه انقد قشنگ یه قید به این بند کتاب اضافه کرده یکم تو ذوق می زنه!
> 
> 
> ...


داداش اینا خارج از کتاب نیس !!

اولا سوال اولی فقط قید عوض کرده ( این کجاش خارج از کتاب؟ )

دوما کتاب درسی خودش این همه اشتبا فاحش داره تو گیر نمیدی رفتی گیر دادی به این موضوع کوچیک

----------


## saeid97

متاسفانه بیشتر از این که درس خون داشته باشیم بیولوژیست و منتقد کتاب داریم

----------


## jarvis

قربونت برم یه دور کتابو بخون بعد انتقاد کن!

----------


## saeedkh76

خیلی سبز درسنامه هاش توپن
فقط یه مشکل داره اونم جاهایی هس که کتاب رو نقد کرده و آدم واقعا دلش میکشه که بخونه لی اگه خوندی دیگه همش ضرره

----------


## Amin 95

من که زیست 1 خیلی سبز رو به الگو ترجیح میدم

شما الگو رو ببینی چی میگی 

اون قدر گیر ای المکی داده دل آدم رو میزنه

اومده تا به دیواره باکتری و گیاه گیر داده

دیواره گیاه سخته

دیواره باکتری تقریبا سخته 

تا این حد گیر خدایی نوبره

----------


## sinae2011

کلا خیلی سبز به درد نمیخوره هم اموزش هم تست

----------


## Unknown Soldier

هم الگو و هم خیلی سبز لازمه.اولا که برای زدن زیست کنکور باید تنوع به خرج داد در تست زدن و ثانیا دیدت باید نسبت به کتاب که مطلبی رو کلیشه ای و تا حدودی باز شده گفته چندین برابر باز بشه.اینی که میگن فلان تست رو نزن تو کنکور نمیاد رو بریز دور.

----------


## Amin 95

> کلا خیلی سبز به درد نمیخوره هم اموزش هم تست


هم شهری این نظر شما شخصیه وقابل تعمیم به همه نیست خیلی از دوستان و همین طور مشاور من این کتاب رو پسندیدن چون حسابی کتابو چلونده

----------


## sinae2011

> هم شهری این نظر شما شخصیه وقابل تعمیم به همه نیست خیلی از دوستان و همین طور مشاور من این کتاب رو پسندیدن چون حسابی کتابو چلونده


من خودم خیلی سبز گرفتم اصلا راضی نیستم الان الگو و تانک دارم جفتشون عالین و مکمل همین دیگه هستن ترکیب تانک و الگو به نظرم عالی باشه
خیلی سبز دیگه ابهتش رو از دست داده

----------


## Amin 95

> من خودم خیلی سبز گرفتم اصلا راضی نیستم الان الگو و تانک دارم جفتشون عالین و مکمل همین دیگه هستن ترکیب تانک و الگو به نظرم عالی باشه
> خیلی سبز دیگه ابهتش رو از دست داده


شما اگه ویرایش جدیدش رو ببینی یا دیده باشی در کنار الگو 

اصلا یه پیشنهاد یه لحظه فصل گوارش رو از الگو و خیلی سبز باز کن درسنامه و تستای الگو رو بببین درسنامه وتستای خیلی سبز رو بعد منصفانه بگو کدوم بهتره 

باید بری تو بهرش حسابی تا بگیری من چی میگم سینا جون

----------

